# Halloween, not sure...



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Is it me or does anyone else find it a little disturbing to see a little 4 year old dressed up all scary, standing next to a grave stone?

It could just be the fact that I find nothing more terrifying than possessed children in horror films! (I'm from the 'Chucky' era  )

I don't get what's 'cute' about it


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't get Halloween at all. Afraid I was one of them cruel mum's that never took their kids trick or treating and now I'm one of them that sticks a sign on the door saying no trick or treater's. I'm the Scrooge of Halloween


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

The dressing up bit is fun and it doesn't bother me at all seeing kids dressed as ghosts and ghoulies. Most kids learn about 'monsters' from an early age through their books and childrens programmes. 

I do, however, totally disagree with 'Trick or Treat.' I think it gives children a very bad message - 'Give me something nice or I'll do something bad to you!' :Jawdrop

Growing up in Scotland, we did 'Guising' (taken from the word Disguise'). Here we would dress up and then visit our neighbours. We had to do a small party piece (tell a joke, sing a song etc) for which we would be REWARDED with something nice. This, I think, promotes a far more beneficial message for children to learn. The more gentle nature of this style of visiting meant that most folks participated in the event. Now, however, thanks to the take-over of the more aggressive American style of 'Trick or Treat' it has led to many people stepping away and keeping their doors closed.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Many churches/Christians get very twitchy about Halloween (All Hallows' Eve), however I discovered something really interesting this week when doing some research for a presentation to children. The 'trick or treat' thing happened years and years ago in this country, but in a somewhat different guise: people who had suffered a bereavement in the preceding year would call on their neighbours, who would give them a 'soul cake' which they had baked, to show their support. I think that's rather lovely


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

chissy 15 said:


> I don't get Halloween at all. Afraid I was one of them cruel mum's that never took their kids trick or treating and now I'm one of them that sticks a sign on the door saying no trick or treater's. I'm the Scrooge of Halloween


Us too. My OH doesn't agree with Treat or Treat and our lil un is his child, so she won't be doing it. 
We don't answer the door either (not that anyone comes to our house as it's set back from the road and it's really dark).


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I don’t mind the ghostly stuff – although Scooby Doo was about as frightening as it got when I was little and I’m not sure what children watch these days. But I think it’s very scary for the elderly and vulnerable to have children of all ages (and many who are old enough to know better or have a job) expecting something for nothing and I don’t see any moral lesson in this or example that can be set. Someone will have to work very hard to persuade me that it’s not greed hidden under the banner of a bit of fun. For the other 364 days aren’t we encouraging kids to not take sweets from strangers…?!

I can remember a lovely couple who lived in a cottage on the main street in the village where I grew up having their lovely house covered in white paint after they refused to answer the door. The man had early onset dementia. Fortunately it was a small place and the vandals were caught and made to repair the damage after a police warning. In large communities that’s not possible.

People should have a choice and not feel that they should sit in darkness fearful for one night. In past years I’ve sat with our elderly neighbour who was worried, a friend with a terminal illness and this year my grandmother because generally as well as being greedy, these families clearly can’t read a polite notice that advises no trick or treat. My neighbour was genuinely distressed and my late father in law who had severe dementia was terrified.

I do not - and nobody should have to - explain why they aren’t doing this but the problem is most people haven’t got a clue who their neighbours are – it works both ways. Parents should plan a route and ask if they have no idea who they live next too. Basically get some manners.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> The dressing up bit is fun and it doesn't bother me at all seeing kids dressed as ghosts and ghoulies. Most kids learn about 'monsters' from an early age through their books and childrens programmes.
> 
> I do, however, totally disagree with 'Trick or Treat.' I think it gives children a very bad message - 'Give me something nice or I'll do something bad to you!' :Jawdrop
> 
> Growing up in Scotland, we did 'Guising' (taken from the word Disguise'). Here we would dress up and then visit our neighbours. We had to do a small party piece (tell a joke, sing a song etc) for which we would be REWARDED with something nice. This, I think, promotes a far more beneficial message for children to learn. The more gentle nature of this style of visiting meant that most folks participated in the event. Now, however, thanks to the take-over of the more aggressive American style of 'Trick or Treat' it has led to many people stepping away and keeping their doors closed.


Well, Scotland has the right idea! That is far better. I too hate the message of "Give me something nice or i'll do something bad to you" It's awful!
My Step-Daughter has a witches costume, that she picked and we have a pumpkin, Halloween sweets and treats. But that's it.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> I don't mind the ghostly stuff - although Scooby Doo was about as frightening as it got when I was little and I'm not sure what children watch these days. But I think it's very scary for the elderly and vulnerable to have children of all ages (and many who are old enough to know better or have a job) expecting something for nothing and I don't see any moral lesson in this or example that can be set. Someone will have to work very hard to persuade me that it's not greed hidden under the banner of a bit of fun. For the other 364 days aren't we encouraging kids to not take sweets from strangers…?!
> 
> I can remember a lovely couple who lived in a cottage on the main street in the village where I grew up having their lovely house covered in white paint after they refused to answer the door. The man had early onset dementia. Fortunately it was a small place and the vandals were caught and made to repair the damage after a police warning. In large communities that's not possible.
> 
> ...


Well said Molly, I agree. One Halloween when my Nan was living with us ( she was on her last legs bless her). The trick or treaters were relentless, they kept ringing and ringing and knocking the door, just would not go. In the end my Mum opened the upstairs window and shouted at them that "If we don't answer, we don't want to be part of Halloween, I have my elderly, sick mother in here who is getting very scared, now bugger off or i'll set the dogs on you!!!"


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

We do the whole dressing up bit and have a little party (Halloween was my late father in laws birthday, is my daughters boyfriends birthday and was my sons due date so it's a bit of a thing for us) but I am very anti trick or treating and my children have been mutinous over the years that I didn't allow it whatsoever. 

I have explained that there are many grown ups who don't have sweets in their house and certainly don't want their door banged by strange kids all night, that the elderly can be frightened by doors being hammered after dark and also about pets etc 
We've already had our door hammered in after 9pm this week, sending Shadow into a barking frenzy, flips sakes. I am dreading tonight and tomorrow night as I know we will be tortured and as my husband works shifts and is either in bed or at work, I don't answer the door after tea time anyway so they can all booger off. The TV will be turned up to ear shattering levels and the curtains will be drawn. I'm just panicking now about the bleeding fireworks going off from, I would imagine 5pm tonight right through to the small hours and again tomorrow night.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

By next year Jamie Oliver will have made the treats too high in sugar tax, getting an apple doesn't have the same appeal and we'll all be left alone.

@BlaiseinHampshire I love that, thank you. I've made up my sign using some of your words, I hope that's okay. It reads :

"No trick or treat at this house, we do not support it.

We prefer this more neighbourly form of the custom. People who had suffered a bereavement in the preceding year would call on their neighbours, who would give them a 'soul cake' which they had baked, to show their support.'

I'll bake a cake for my friend who lost her husband.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

It seems to me this is a form of begging with threats and I do not answer the door, in fact I disconnect the doorbell so I don't even hear it. 
We don't get many here as we are a small village and it's pitch black at night and we quite often go out just to make sure.
We were in Tescos yesterday and the aisle where they have all the Halloween stuff was packed solid with parents and kids spending a fortune on all this tat.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate it, it's just away for the supermarkets to make money out of people willing to fall for an American idea.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

chissy 15 said:


> I don't get Halloween at all. Afraid I was one of them cruel mum's that never took their kids trick or treating and now I'm one of them that sticks a sign on the door saying no trick or treater's. I'm the Scrooge of Halloween


This is me, minus the mum bit.



MoggyBaby said:


> The dressing up bit is fun and it doesn't bother me at all seeing kids dressed as ghosts and ghoulies. Most kids learn about 'monsters' from an early age through their books and childrens programmes.
> 
> I do, however, totally disagree with 'Trick or Treat.' I think it gives children a very bad message - 'Give me something nice or I'll do something bad to you!' :Jawdrop
> 
> Growing up in Scotland, we did 'Guising' (taken from the word Disguise'). Here we would dress up and then visit our neighbours. We had to do a small party piece (tell a joke, sing a song etc) for which we would be REWARDED with something nice. This, I think, promotes a far more beneficial message for children to learn. The more gentle nature of this style of visiting meant that most folks participated in the event. Now, however, thanks to the take-over of the more aggressive American style of 'Trick or Treat' it has led to many people stepping away and keeping their doors closed.


I like the sound of the Scotland custom, much friendlier.

I must admit I'm already feeling nervous about tomorrow, I'm going to put my sign on the door this afternoon and then close the curtains and curl up on my armchair cuddling my puppy and watch a happy DVD. My puppy has become very vocal, someone only has to walk past and he is barking, as well as barking at the doorbell, so I think I'll be in for a noisy evening.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Mrsred said:


> We do the whole dressing up bit and have a little party (Halloween was my late father in laws birthday, is my daughters boyfriends birthday and was my sons due date so it's a bit of a thing for us) but I am very anti trick or treating and my children have been mutinous over the years that I didn't allow it whatsoever.
> 
> I have explained that there are many grown ups who don't have sweets in their house and certainly don't want their door banged by strange kids all night, that the elderly can be frightened by doors being hammered after dark and also about pets etc
> We've already had our door hammered in after 9pm this week, sending Shadow into a barking frenzy, flips sakes. I am dreading tonight and tomorrow night as I know we will be tortured and as my husband works shifts and is either in bed or at work, I don't answer the door after tea time anyway so they can all booger off. The TV will be turned up to ear shattering levels and the curtains will be drawn. I'm just panicking now about the bleeding fireworks going off from, I would imagine 5pm tonight right through to the small hours and again tomorrow night.


SEE!!! How can any of Halloween be good when it does this to a house hold  Don't even get me started on Bonfire Night....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wasn't halloween a Pagan thing that Christians 'stole' and changed slightly to suit them?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Wasn't halloween a Pagan thing that Christians 'stole' and changed slightly to suit them?


Maybe they should give it back then!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Muttly said:


> Maybe they should give it back then!


LOL maybe they should.

Found this if anyone is interested:
Halloween has its origins in the ancient Celtic festival known as Samhain (pronounced "sah-win").
The festival of Samhain is a celebration of the end of the harvest season in Gaelic culture. Samhain was a time used by the ancient pagans to take stock of supplies and prepare for winter. The ancient Gaels believed that on October 31, the boundaries between the worlds of the living and the dead overlapped and the deceased would come back to life and cause havoc such as sickness or damaged crops.

The festival would frequently involve bonfires. It is believed that the fires attracted insects to the area which attracted bats to the area. These are additional attributes of the history of Halloween.

Masks and costumes were worn in an attempt to mimic the evil spirits or appease them.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> By next year Jamie Oliver will have made the treats too high in sugar tax, getting an apple doesn't have the same appeal and we'll all be left alone.
> 
> @BlaiseinHampshire I love that, thank you. I've made up my sign using some of your words, I hope that's okay. It reads :
> 
> ...


That's lovely Molly


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I HATE HALLOWEEN!! I have the lights off and curtains closed  go away trick or treaters!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Is it me or does anyone else find it a little disturbing to see a little 4 year old dressed up all scary, standing next to a grave stone?
> 
> It could just be the fact that I find nothing more terrifying than possessed children in horror films! (I'm from the 'Chucky' era  )
> 
> I don't get what's 'cute' about it


I've never seen Chucky , thank goodness. I found the Exorcist terrifying! We watched it at the cinema on the big screen. :Vomit
I can remember when we were kids we would make a guy for Guy Fawkes night and burn him on the bonfire.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> I've never seen Chucky , thank goodness. I found the Exorcist terrifying! We watched it at the cinema on the big screen. :Vomit
> I can remember when we were kids we would make a guy for Guy Fawkes night and burn him on the bonfire.


Just look at him, he's awful :Lurking https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...ChMI5o7hko_qyAIVAbsUCh1-UAf6&biw=1280&bih=598 
Wow The Exorcist is still a great and scary film now, I love it. Must have been absolutely terrifying in it's day! :Hilarious at your throwing up one!!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm the odd one out. I absolutely LOVE Halloween. It's "our" big time of the family year when everyone gathers at my house. My sister does Christmas, I do Halloween. We don't do the scary stuff, it doesn't need to be scary, but I decorate my house inside and out, we all dress up, we play games and stuff ourselves silly with food.
We don't do trick or treat in NI. We have "Halloween Rhyming" where the kids dress up and sing Halloween rhymes for the neighbours. The usual rhyme is..
"Halloween is coming and the geese are getting fat. Would you please put a penny in the old mans hat. If you haven't got a penny, a halfpenny will do. If you haven't got a penny. Then God bless you.. and the old man too"
There's no malice in it (round here anyway) The kids in our family don't take part in it, but I do buy big tubs of sweets for the local kids that call to our door. I started decorating the outside of our house last night..


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Another grump here. No intention of answering the door to people demanding stuff with menaces.

That said, I just heard a woman on BBC radio 2 who had just finished boiling her Brussels sprouts. She'll cover them with chocolate so they are ready to hand out as treats. Hmmmm....


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone who braves our front door deserves a jolly good spooking.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I am also in Scotland and we would go to the doors and say trick or treat and the person would say go on show us your trick then and we would tell a joke or something they would fake a laugh and then we could pick a little treat - trick never meant that if you don't get a treat you vandalise someone's house the trick part was for the kids to do a trick to earn the treat lol - it was always good light hearted fun, and if someone didn't answer the door then you would move on to the next one, I haven't celebrated halloween for about 4 years now, used to like it when I was little, went to parties when I was in my teens then clubbing late teens early twenties but haven't bothered with it for a while now, don't get any trick or treaters coming to the door here but if they did I would be happy to get some sweets in and answer the door, it's all a bit of fun


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Nettles said:


> I'm the odd one out. I absolutely LOVE Halloween. It's "our" big time of the family year when everyone gathers at my house. My sister does Christmas, I do Halloween. We don't do the scary stuff, it doesn't need to be scary, but I decorate my house inside and out, we all dress up, we play games and stuff ourselves silly with food.
> We don't do trick or treat in NI. We have "Halloween Rhyming" where the kids dress up and sing Halloween rhymes for the neighbours. The usual rhyme is..
> "Halloween is coming and the geese are getting fat. Would you please put a penny in the old mans hat. If you haven't got a penny, a halfpenny will do. If you haven't got a penny. Then God bless you.. and the old man too"
> There's no malice in it (round here anyway) The kids in our family don't take part in it, but I do buy big tubs of sweets for the local kids that call to our door. I started decorating the outside of our house last night..
> ...


Halloween Rhyming sounds nice. I think I'd think about halloween differently if I was in Ireland or Scotland.



Satori said:


> Another grump here. No intention of answering the door to people demanding stuff with menaces.
> 
> That said, I just heard a woman on BBC radio 2 who had just finished boiling her Brussels sprouts. She'll cover them with chocolate so they are ready to hand out as treats. Hmmmm....


LOL I like the sound of her!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'll be unplugging the doorbell and staying in the other room (away from the front door) with my best friends and a big bowl of popcorn watching some good classic Halloween horrors  

I really don't think it's fair nor safe for the children to be knocking on doors of people they don't know. My great grandma didn't know it was Halloween one year and was terrified when she answered the door and a group of masked kids stood on her doorstep. She rang my grandma in tears, frightened half to death 
It's different if it's people they know and people they know are participating in the night but to knock on any door is just wrong.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

No more disturbing than the Christian zombie celebration (easter).


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Satori said:


> Another grump here. No intention of answering the door to people demanding stuff with menaces.
> 
> That said, I just heard a woman on BBC radio 2 who had just finished boiling her Brussels sprouts. She'll cover them with chocolate so they are ready to hand out as treats. Hmmmm....


:Hilarious Would love to see the kids faces when they bite into them!!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

A few years ago we ran out of Halloween sweets so I put my OH's little mini packets of haribo into the tub for the kiddies calling to the door.
We've never had any rude or cheeky kids but that night, one of the kids put his hand into the tub, lifted out a bag and said "awww no, not MORE haribo!" My OH snatched the bag back off him and closed the door in his face while mumbling something about him being an ungrateful little sh1t :Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Nettles said:


> We have "Halloween Rhyming" where the kids dress up and sing Halloween rhymes for the neighbours. The usual rhyme is..
> "Halloween is coming and the geese are getting fat. Would you please put a penny in the old mans hat. If you haven't got a penny, a halfpenny will do. If you haven't got a penny. Then God bless you.. and the old man too"


That's just an old Christmas rhyme with the word halloween substituted in  Goose was the traditional Christmas dinner for many years.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Another grump here. I usually turn off all the lights and hide. One year I decided to be less grumpy and got a selection if sweets ready. My visitors told me they didn't want sweets just money. So I told them sweets or nothing and the reluctantly took some sweets. Won't be doing that again.

Once when I lived in a bungalow I turned off all the lights and was in my bathroom having a bath ( candlelight only), the doorbell kept ringing then went silent. Suddenly I heard some kids in my back garden outside the window saying " I know they are in their car is on the drive" and they knocked on the Windows. Scared the sh*t out of me.

My particular hate is kids knocking on doors with no parent or responsible adult in sight. I have had some 5 year olds come knocking on doors and no parents at all.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't find it disturbing seeing kids dressed up, but I don't really get Halloween. Thankfully I've never had trick-or-treaters and I'm hoping this year that trend continues. Just more hassle than it's worth opening the door, putting the dogs away whom will be going nuts  so I'll be ignoring the door if I do get any.

We lived in a very rural area groeing up so I never trick-or-treated either, only the once when invited to a friend's Halloween party.

I do like the scary movies they put on over the week/weekend though. What's the betting Halloween is played at some point?


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

We put a sign on the door that reads "Sorry, No Trick Or Treaters, But Help Yourself To Some Sweets!" and then put an empty bowl on the mat.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Another Scot here ( are you sure you aren't me in an alternate universe @MoggyBaby ?) who grew up on 'guising' for Halloween. We'd dress up, and go round the neighbours (carefully planned route of people in the street that we knew!) and would sing a song, do a dance, play a wee tune, tell jokes etc in exchange for sweets, nuts, fruit or pennies. Neither our behaviour or the costumes were scary and folks would have fun guessing who we were if we had masks on, and asking us to do our 'piece' for them.

I'd heard that there was a kind of 'code' for trick or treaters - that you had to place a lit/carved pumpkin outside your house/on the drive if you were 'in' for trick/treaters so kids would know that you were up for visitors, and so they could ignore the darkened houses and not disturb folks who didn't want to join in. That sounds like a good idea to me!

We don't get any visitors - long dark drive and 4 hellhounds barking like crazy if anyone approaches. The only time we did was a wee girl dressed as a witch. She rang the doorbell, was very polite, not at all scared of the 5 times her size barking black Tyton who answered, but screamed and ran away when OH appeared behind me with some sweets* (hurriedly dug out of the 'chocolate drawer' as we weren't expecting anyone)

*he wasn't even dressed up - must just have looked scary Lol.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> That's just an old Christmas rhyme with the word halloween substituted in  Goose was the traditional Christmas dinner for many years.


I know, but we sing it at Halloween


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Halloween is the one and only night of the year I can freely wander the streets without some interfering do-gooder, busy body claiming they only phoned the Police because they were disturbed by my outward appearance.

This year I fully intend to dress up in a Pac-man suit and chase Muslim women in Burkas around the streets of Helsinki.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont find the dressing up strange, much nicer than the young kids dressed in more adult clothing than their age


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

I don`t find children dressed in scary clothes for Halloween disturbing. I actually quite like Halloween I can go a bit mad with the props! In the weeks running up to it the house is full of paper mache witches, skeletons, claws and bats. I don`t like trick or treating unless it is an organised collection by one of the local charities, they sometimes put on a procession but we know about them in advance or if not you can hear them coming! We get them at Christmas, sometimes Easter or St Georges no different at Halloween just the costumes are a bit different. 

I don`t like children going around houses knocking doors that seems wrong to me but I have to say it has been a long time since anyone came here, it seems since Halloween has grown as an event, trick and treating has stopped, at least around here it has. I think this may to be due to more organised events being put on. I do buy a tub of sweets just in case but for the last couple of years I have come home from work still wearing full theatrical make up ready to go to the door and no-one had come, by 9 0clock I am finally getting out of costume and feeling sick from stuffing myself full of sweets


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Zaros said:


> This year I fully intend to dress up in a Pac-man suit and chase Muslim women in Burkas around the streets of Helsinki.


is it wrong that i read this out to those sitting here and everyone laughed


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> No more disturbing than the Christian zombie celebration (easter).


If people don't share other's religious beliefs that's fair enough, but mocking their beliefs is offensive. I doubt many Christians would be happy to hear Jesus referred to as a zombie.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Perhaps not but it is quite an appropriate comparision. Imagine coming from Mars and trying to understand the difference.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

porps said:


> No more disturbing than the Christian zombie celebration (easter).


That made me chuckle. Started imagining Walking Dead.... Would make the bible more interesting if Rick was there....

As for Halloween, not something that overly bothers me. Round here the general rule is that if you have decorated your home or a pumpkin or something then people knock otherwise the day passes without a fuss.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I was brought up with guising too, but also with this- the swede lantern was a) so that you had light in the dark and b) the face was to frighten away the evil spirits loose on this particular night. now, people want to be the evil spirit, which is quite a change of heart.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I love when kids dress up scary. here's my LO today we went to a fun park today for their Halloween weekend thing (part of my LO's birthday celebrations too as her birthday is monday)

Here's her dressed up as Zombie Alice in wonderland (with her hell hound too )

















Everyone thought she looked great. I don't really do trick or treating though not that i have a problem with it I'm just not comfortable (I'm not good around strangers) taking my LO round to strange peoples houses, I bought sweets last year but no one turned up (though i think Apollo would probably scare them away) however our village do a Halloween party and all the kids go out trick or treating together after so we will probably do that tomorrow as we didn't go last year


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

mrs phas said:


> is it wrong that i read this out to those sitting here and everyone laughed


Erm....is no the right answer.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Sry double post can't find how to delete


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> If people don't share other's religious beliefs that's fair enough, but mocking their beliefs is offensive. I doubt many Christians would be happy to hear Jesus referred to as a zombie.


Sorry.. Would undead be better?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well...done one party already for my Guide Girls...tomorrow friends have BIG Party. They do not know I have reasons not to be jolly. But not telling as not to spoil it.
Costumes...decorations a la London Dungeons...
Cheeky girl spent two days with friends preparing scary costumes out of old clothes and decorating...baking treats etc ...

I love Halloween. Love little ( and big) kids coming for sweets...

Love all that kitsch. Halloween songs...movies...games...

And the mystique.
But then I am a witch.







We made all that from household rubbish! Cannot put girls photos...but they looked a treat!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Halloween was never celebrated here when I was young. Guy Fawkes, bonfire night yes, that was & this time of year only that.
It's the Americans who've made a thing about it & spread it to Britain.
I can't see the point of either quite honestly. Both are excuses for kids & young adults to behave badly. Begging for sweets, no wonder so many are obese or suffer from diabetes, or for money in the case of penny for the Guy, though you never see Guys in prams or on go carts any more in the streets.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Jonescat said:


> Perhaps not but it is quite an approporiate comparision. Imagine coming from Mars and trying to understand the difference.


Mmm, well I don't really watch horror, or read it either, but aren't Zombies the walking dead, and in all the stories I know of vaguely they are the "baddies", bent on wreaking horror and destruction on the still living? For those who beleive in the Bible, Jesus sacrificed himself for the sake of others, and his return from the grave brought joy and wonder, not terror and destruction. That is the belief, and whether it is shared or not, it's not really acceptable to draw the comparison between someone's deep held religious belief and a horror story. People have died for their beliefs, including being burnt alive, as far as I know no-one has beleived in Zombies strongly enough to die in the hope of saving their or another's soul. Not asking to share the belief, just a little bit of respect.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> Sorry.. Would undead be better?


Much better. Or even "Everliving " if you could manage it.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> Well...done one party already for my Guide Girls...tomorrow friends have BIG Party. They do not know I have reasons not to be jolly. But not telling as not to spoil it.
> Costumes...decorations a la London Dungeons...
> Cheeky girl spent two days with friends preparing scary costumes out of old clothes and decorating...baking treats etc ...
> 
> ...


Amazing what you can make from junk! For all my not liking religion or people with religious beliefs being mocked, I don't have a problem with Halloween. My 2 with their gran over half term,but this was from a couple of years ago. Photo of my little one just as shutter clicked, looks all spooky!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I only get the neighbours kids calling - and they only go to all us river gypsies living on the boats!

Its a bit of fun for them, so I do make sure I have their treats in for them.

We will be out tomorrow, so I am going to leave their treats outside in a carrier bag in case we miss them - I even wrote them a little note I will put on the door 










I made them a little bag each for their treats 










But then, I am lucky. We don't get any other kids calling, maybe they are too scared of the pitch black towpath, or maybe we don't cross their mind - real people live on the boats


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

MCWillow said:


> I only get the neighbours kids calling - and they only go to all us river gypsies living on the boats!
> 
> Its a bit of fun for them, so I do make sure I have their treats in for them.
> 
> ...


That's lovely, but is it risky advertising you're not there to others? Maybe just a note to them but not saying you're not there?

Love the bags, I really envy crafty people. My granny would knit, and do embroidery, I have a little pillowcase still, with embroidered Hansel and Gretal, the Witch and her cat. The witch even has a walking stick. I wish she was still here, she'd have loved being a granny all over again to my children.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> Wasn't halloween a Pagan thing that Christians 'stole' and changed slightly to suit them?


Apparently it is an ancient pagan/ Celtic thing, I didn't know until I recently watched a 3 part series on the Celts blood, Iron and sacrifice, its still on I player.
It was something called the Samhain festival it marked the end of summer and beginning of winter and the start of the celtic new year, but I think they also honoured their ancestors and the dead, as it was believed the link between this world and the next was at its highest at that time.
Later it was taken over as a Christian thing as All Hallows


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> That's lovely, but* is it risky advertising you're not there to others?* Maybe just a note to them but not saying you're not there?
> 
> Love the bags, I really envy crafty people. My granny would knit, and do embroidery, I have a little pillowcase still, with embroidered Hansel and Gretal, the Witch and her cat. The witch even has a walking stick. I wish she was still here, she'd have loved being a granny all over again to my children.


No-one ever comes down the towpath unless they live here, or are visiting people that live here. Its a dead end, and not a public through way.

There are 7 boats where I Iive, and if one of my neighbours see people they dont know, they will stop them and ask them where they are going or what they are doing!

It might be a bit disconcerting for first time visitors, but we do all look out for each other - I love living here  x


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Much better. Or even "Everliving " if you could manage it.


Nah can't manage it. 
If he was ever living then he never came back from the dead did he? 
I mean, "some guy got some kip in a cave then woke up a few days later" isn't quite as impressive as "some guy rose from the dead".. Though its s much more likely explaination i grant you.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> Nah can't manage it.
> If he was ever living then he never came back from the dead did he?
> I mean, "some guy got some kip in a cave then woke up a few days later" isn't quite as impressive as "some guy rose from the dead".. Though its s much more likely explaination i grant you.


I can't be bothered to argue, as you seem to be being obtuse on purpose, just to be a rebel. I'm not asking you to beleive what many others do, I'm asking you to have some respect, it's not a difficult concept. I was commenting on your post, not speaking directly to you anyway, as I thought you'd tossed out your teddies and flounced off when we were discussing the different but similar concept of respect for other people's property.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Those beliefs deserve contempt imo, not respect so that's what they get from me. If you dont want an argument stop starting them. Not all beliefs are equal. You like to make out like it's right to respect everyone's beliefs no matter what they are but you know, some people believe in detestable or ridiculous things and id rather say what i think about them even if that means offending people. For example You may choose to believe that tolerating homophobia is better than offending homophobics, but i do not. That's your choice to make and im not trying to tell u what to do or think so please don't try to tell me what i should or shouldn't say.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Apparently it is an ancient pagan/ Celtic thing, I didn't know until I recently watched a 3 part series on the Celts blood, Iron and sacrifice, its still on I player.
> It was something called the Samhain festival it marked the end of summer and beginning of winter and the start of the celtic new year, but I think they also honoured their ancestors and the dead, as it was believed the link between this world and the next was at its highest at that time.
> Later it was taken over as a Christian thing as All Hallows


I watched something very similar. The Celts believed that on this night the spirits of the dead rose up and came to walk amongst them. The Celts made the gesture of offering small tokens in an effort to appease being haunted by the restless souls. 

_'Scratch the Christian and you find the Pagan - spoiled.' Children Of The Ghetto - Israel Zangwill 1864-1926 _


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

porps said:


> Those beliefs deserve contempt imo, not respect so that's what they get from me. If you dont want an argument stop starting them. Not all beliefs are equal. You like to make out like it's right to respect everyone's beliefs no matter what they are but you know, some people believe in detestable or ridiculous things and id rather say what i think about them even if that means offending people. For example You may choose to believe that tolerating homophobia is better than offending homophobics, but i do not. That's your choice to make and im not trying to tell u what to do or think so please don't try to tell me what i should or shouldn't say.


It sounds like you need some candy fast!

You turning all sour turnip on that stolid Swedish bread.

If you turn up at my doorstep past 6 pm ..dead or alive or in-between I have a stash of Haribu....
Then there will be party and we all intend to end up penny dreadful.

Happy Dia del Muerte!

Only a century ago in some parts of my land people took food and drink to cementary. Held vigil with candles for this night our deceased ones could come and let us know if they need something...

No parties. Just vigil and mass next day.

Obviously coming from pagan times and adopted by Christianity.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

My children never did trick or treating because OH and I very much disagree with the "you give me or else" message that it gives to children. 
Luckily we live on the edge of a small village and the only trick or treaters who come to us are the children who live around us. Their parents get together and they come as a group. They always ask beforehand if they can come and we find out how many there will be so we have enough goodies for them all!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I think God is bigger than all our arguments. It amuses me, actually, when people who claim to be non-believers get so wound up about it. I don't play golf so, if someone asked me to join their golf club I would simply say "No thanks", and that would be the end of it. God clearly has a way of getting under people's skin though......


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> I think God clearly has a way of getting under people's skin......


Which means one of two things; God is either a trouble causer or possesses a great sense of mischief.

I prefer to believe the latter.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I watched something very similar. The Celts believed that on this night the spirits of the dead rose up and came to walk amongst them. The Celts made the gesture of offering small tokens in an effort to appease being haunted by the restless souls.
> 
> _'Scratch the Christian and you find the Pagan - spoiled.' Children Of The Ghetto - Israel Zangwill 1864-1926 _


If your interested in that sort of thing and part of history, then the series I mentioned hasn't long finished and is still on I player, if you have access, it was a really good series and worth watching there was a total of 3 episodes.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I hate trick or treaters....mainly coz I will end up listening to 4 yappy little dogs all night if they start knocking on my door!

Im all for spooky holidays though. Its a good night to have a horror movie marathon!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> Those beliefs deserve contempt imo, not respect so that's what they get from me. If you dont want an argument stop starting them. Not all beliefs are equal. You like to make out like it's right to respect everyone's beliefs no matter what they are but you know, some people believe in detestable or ridiculous things and id rather say what i think about them even if that means offending people. For example You may choose to believe that tolerating homophobia is better than offending homophobics, but i do not. That's your choice to make and im not trying to tell u what to do or think so please don't try to tell me what i should or shouldn't say.


What normally happens is you say something offensive, or boast about an illegal activity, and I say that's wrong. You want to be a rebel, break the law, cause offense that's your choice. And one day it might be the choice of the legal system to deal with you, or the choice of a less than tolerant person to show their disapproval in more direct manner. Be careful, and take care of yourself.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> What normally happens is you say something offensive, or boast about an illegal activity, and I say that's wrong. You want to be a rebel, break the law, cause offense that's your choice.


I dont boast i state. You say its wrong because of its legality not because of whether it is actually right or wrong. Which just shows me that you don't know how to think for yourself. Time and time again i have pointed out to you that legality isnt the same thing as right and wrong by showing you that slavery was once legal but had always been wrong and how homosexuality was once illegal but most (reasonable) people would agree there's nothing wrong with it. I dont want to break the law, i want the laws to be just. When laws are unjust, when they inhibit freedom and cause unnecessary damage and cruelty many people feel a duty to stand against them, and i am one of those people. I dont need laws to tell me that slavery is wrong. I dont need laws to tell me that criminalising people for using medicine is wrong. I dont need laws to tell me that the damage caused by prohibition is wrong. I dont need laws. Maybe you do, but i don't.

If you want to be a sheep and act offended that's your choice. You can take a sheep to ideas but you can't force it to think.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> It sounds like you need some candy fast!
> 
> You turning all sour turnip on that stolid Swedish bread.
> 
> ...


Not turning sour, its not like i haven't been saying the same thing for years and only just started saying this when i moved here. But i was light hearted until the pc troll decided to act offended, not for herself mind, but by proxy for others who might be as humorless as her and could _possibly_ be offended by such a trivial comment. 
If she wishes to turn a bit of gentle ribbing into an argument then ofc i wont back away from it, especially if the argument comes from her backside. It aint me to let such idiocy just slide.

Mmm do you have sour mix haribo.. Gimme


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> I think God is bigger than all our arguments. It amuses me, actually, when people who claim to be non-believers get so wound up about it. I don't play golf so, if someone asked me to join their golf club I would simply say "No thanks", and that would be the end of it. God clearly has a way of getting under people's skin though......


It aint god that gets under people's skin its religion. And golf clubs aren't responsible for centuries of intolerance and countless wars and deaths and untold suffering as religion is so i dont think it's a good analogy.. But i dont mean to get in a debate with you about it, weve been there before in more appropriate threads.. I just made a vaguely humouress throwaway post- if a single unthinking pc sheep wants to make a fuss about it then i will ofc gladly rip that crusader a new one, but hopefully the rest of us can just get on with not be offended just for the sake of being offended


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> I dont boast i state. You say its wrong because of its legality not because of whether it is actually right or wrong. Which just shows me that you don't know how to think for yourself. Time and time again i have pointed out to you that legality isnt the same thing as right and wrong by showing you that slavery was once legal but had always been wrong and how homosexuality was once illegal but most (reasonable) people would agree there's nothing wrong with it. I dont want to break the law, i want the laws to be just. When laws are unjust, when they inhibit freedom and cause unnecessary damage and cruelty many people feel a duty to stand against them, and i am one of those people. I dont need laws to tell me that slavery is wrong. I dont need laws to tell me that criminalising people for using medicine is wrong. I dont need laws to tell me that the damage caused by prohibition is wrong. I dont need laws. Maybe you do, but i don't.
> 
> If you want to be a sheep and act offended that's your choice. You can take a sheep to ideas but you can't force it to think.


With a very good science degree I don't think I have a problem weighing up data and reaching a logical conclusion. Thinking is kind of what we do.

You are correct, you don't need laws to know right from wrong. However, you sometimes need laws for enforcement. So, for instance, most people learn from a young age that stealing is wrong. The law comes into play when some members of a society think normal rules don't apply to them. If the law needs changing, campaign for a change.

You keep coming back to sheep for some reason. Do you have a lot of flock behavioral experience? That must have been very difficult with living in a city, but full marks to you for making the effort to get out and study that of which you speak. My only questions are, what was the breed, age, sex and environment of those on which you based your conclusions, I need to go and observe them for myself as the behaviour you report is unlike any I have ever seen. You never know we might get a paper out of it: Catharinem, Porps et al!

I'm not interested in changing your opinion, I think you've been a rebel so long you're like the old lady whose husband dredged the river upstream of where she fell in " Her's so stubborn she'd float upstream, alive or dead". But please do be careful how you go about things, I wouldn't want you to get hurt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Halloween is one of the strangest cultural traditions out there if you ask me. 
I always chuckle when Americans get all weirded out by Mexican Day of the Dead celebrations, but think nothing is strange about Halloween. 
That's culture for you though, you don't really "see" it for what it is until you step out of it. 
(Religion is the same BTW, the Christian stories of drinking the blood and eating the flesh of a dead man/god and all the other "traditions" within Christianity are not an easy sell to anyone who hasn't been familiarized (yes, indoctrinated) from birth. But I say all this quietly because i haven't had enough coffee to get in to a religious debate yet )

Halloween comes from pagan traditions observing the fall equinox. It was believed that this time of year, when we get equal dark and light, is when the spirit world gets closest to the world of the living and it becomes easier to make connections, travel if you will, between worlds. Some of our traditions originate from trying to keep evil spirits away - scary Jack-o-lanterns by the front door to scare away evil spirits, costumes so that the spirits wouldn't recognize you, bribing the spirits away from the house with cakes and sweets...
In Mexico on the other hand, it's all about welcoming those spirits and celebrating dead loved ones who might come back to visit during this time. I kind of prefer the idea of welcoming friendly spirits than scaring off unfriendly ones, but either way it all stems from the idea that the spirit world is close this time of year. 

(Note that the resurrection story in Christianity is also celebrated around an equinox - the spring one. Again, equal day and night, ease of movement between the world of the living and world of the dead.)


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Halloween is one of the strangest cultural traditions out there if you ask me.
> I always chuckle when Americans get all weirded out by Mexican Day of the Dead celebrations, but think nothing is strange about Halloween.
> That's culture for you though, you don't really "see" it for what it is until you step out of it.
> (Religion is the same BTW, the Christian stories of drinking the blood and eating the flesh of a dead man/god and all the other "traditions" within Christianity are not an easy sell to anyone who hasn't been familiarized (yes, indoctrinated) from birth. But I say all this quietly because i haven't had enough coffee to get in to a religious debate yet )
> ...


Without getting into religious debate, technically Christian tradition isn't about feasting on a dead man's flesh and blood, but that man having a last meal with his freinds before his death, using bread and wine as metaphors for his body being broken and bleeding. When bread and wine are taken at Communion it is in remembrance of that. It's a symbol, a metaphor, like the Remembrance Day poppy is s symbol of Flanders Field.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> technically Christian tradition isn't about feasting on a dead man's flesh and blood,


Nor did I say it was. Read my post again. I said the stories such as *eating* a dead man/god's flesh and drinking his blood was a hard sell. And I never said that is what Christian tradition is about, I simply used communion to illustrate one of the many things that are odd to those not familiar with Christian doctrine.
I chose my words carefully. I said eating because that is the verb the priest uses when presenting communion. You chose to change the word from eating to feasting, a word I did not use.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> I love when kids dress up scary. here's my LO today we went to a fun park today for their Halloween weekend thing (part of my LO's birthday celebrations too as her birthday is monday)
> 
> Here's her dressed up as Zombie Alice in wonderland (with her hell hound too )
> 
> ...


Aww, she really does look great. What a brill Halloween outfit!  All Apollo needs now is some Devil horns to join her as her hellhound


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

To those who celebrate Halloween I hope you enjoy your day and have fun, and to those who do not celebrate I hope you have a lovely Saturday and that you are not bothered by the Trick and Treat-ers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Animallover26 said:


> To those who celebrate Halloween I hope you enjoy your day and have fun, and to those who do not celebrate I hope you have a lovely Saturday and that you are not bothered by the Trick and Treat-ers.


We live out in the middle of nowhere and never get trick or treaters.
But in town Halloween is a big deal, it's a very small, tight-knit community and we enjoy each other's company at Halloween. It's not too cold yet, so it's a great night for kids to be outside playing, adults hang out on the porch and dole out candy, most of the kids are kids we all know, and all the kids in the community know to only go to houses where there is someone outside welcoming them. Any home with a closed front door is ignored. They don't have to have lights out, just not be outside waiting for children.
We will go to a friend's house, adults will sit and chat, older kids who are too old to trick or treat will be out back playing, or taking younger siblings for a trick or treat walk around the neighborhood. It's all very fun and friendly.

Downtown has a small fair/festival going on where local businesses set up booths (If they want to) and hand out business cards and business advertising along with candy, some booths sell things too.

Both the main churches do a "trunk or treat" where they park their cars, trunks (boot to you Brits) facing out and kids walk around and trick or treat at the car. They go all out and decorate their cars and dress up. All are welcome, not just church members.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> , using bread and wine as metaphors for his body being broken and bleeding.


Oh so you understand what a metaphor is now... But you couldn't grasp the sheep one?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> We live out in the middle of nowhere and never get trick or treaters.
> But in town Halloween is a big deal, it's a very small, tight-knit community and we enjoy each other's company at Halloween. It's not too cold yet, so it's a great night for kids to be outside playing, adults hang out on the porch and dole out candy, most of the kids are kids we all know, and all the kids in the community know to only go to houses where there is someone outside welcoming them. Any home with a closed front door is ignored. They don't have to have lights out, just not be outside waiting for children.
> We will go to a friend's house, adults will sit and chat, older kids who are too old to trick or treat will be out back playing, or taking younger siblings for a trick or treat walk around the neighborhood. It's all very fun and friendly.
> 
> ...


And that is very much the picture I have of Halloween, thanks to mostly American films portraying Halloween this way in the 'burbs  But I don't find it remotely similar here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> And that is very much the picture I have of Halloween, thanks to mostly American films portraying Halloween this way in the 'burbs  But I don't find it remotely similar here.


It's not like that everywhere here, we just happen to live in a very tiny, small town, and the town council has worked hard to make Halloween safe and enjoyable for all. In big cities and even bigger towns, it's very different. It's basically walking door to door trick or treating at total stranger's houses (which I do find really weird TBH).


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> Oh so you understand what a metaphor is now... But you couldn't grasp the sheep one?


If you're using metaphor, use something vaguely similar to the subject, not the polar opposite. Bread is sort of flesh coloured, wine is sort of blood coloured, bread sustains life.- the metaphor holds. Sheep do not blindly follow each other, but have ability to think through a situation. Hence "learn to think for yourself, don't be a sheep" or however you phrase it is a very poor metaphor for what you are trying to say. Maybe you should listen to your own advice, and stop believing and propagating everything you've been told about sheep. After all, just parroting out what you've heard about sheep, without any experience of them, doesn't say a lot for your own ability to think for yourself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> If you're using metaphor, use something vaguely similar to the subject, not the polar opposite. Bread is sort of flesh coloured, wine is sort of blood coloured, bread sustains life.- the metaphor holds. Sheep do not blindly follow each other, but have ability to think through a situation. Hence "learn to think for yourself, don't be a sheep" or however you phrase it is a very poor metaphor for what you are trying to say. Maybe you should listen to your own advice, and stop believing and propagating everything you've been told about sheep. After all, just parroting out what you've heard about sheep, without any experience of them, doesn't say a lot for your own ability to think for yourself.


Sheep are herd animals who cling to each other in the face of danger - real or perceived. The metaphor holds 

Not that you, Catharinem are a sheep mind, just that the behavior of sheep can be a metaphor for people desperately trying to stick together with what they are familiar with.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

porps said:


> Not turning sour, its not like i haven't been saying the same thing for years and only just started saying this when i moved here. But i was light hearted until the pc troll decided to act offended, not for herself mind, but by proxy for others who might be as humorless as her and could _possibly_ be offended by such a trivial comment.
> If she wishes to turn a bit of gentle ribbing into an argument then ofc i wont back away from it, especially if the argument comes from her backside. It aint me to let such idiocy just slide.
> 
> Mmm do you have sour mix haribo.. Gimme


Sour is da best...and sour cherries...

Not sure how much pagan tradition they are...

But we might as well have a party ..when no one has to worry about looking good..for the point is to look your worst...

And you can behave like a zombie bat out of hell...

And scare little kiddies and make them happy!

What is not to like?

I actually prefer going trick a treat with kids to any party...

And [email protected] you do go on about religion and such so there...
Have sour candy...

God is above that somehow anyhow..

Once a year we laugh in the face of Death..
And sweeten the fear with Haribu.

Which is just as valid as Rudolf and Easter Bunny.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Mmm, well I don't really watch horror, or read it either, but aren't Zombies the walking dead, and in all the stories I know of vaguely they are the "baddies", bent on wreaking horror and destruction on the still living? For those who beleive in the Bible, Jesus sacrificed himself for the sake of others, and his return from the grave brought joy and wonder, not terror and destruction. That is the belief, and whether it is shared or not, it's not really acceptable to draw the comparison between someone's deep held religious belief and a horror story. People have died for their beliefs, including being burnt alive, as far as I know no-one has beleived in Zombies strongly enough to die in the hope of saving their or another's soul. Not asking to share the belief, just a little bit of respect.


If we're going to be respectful of religion, let's be respectful of ALL religions.
Vodou is a real religion of which zombification is a part. What Hollywood has created and the ideas propagated about zombies is a bastardization of Vodou beliefs. They are not characters in horror stories for those who practice and believe in Vodou.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Sheep are herd animals who cling to each other in the face of danger - real or perceived. The metaphor holds
> 
> Not that you, Catharinem are a sheep mind, just that the behavior of sheep can be a metaphor for people desperately trying to stick together with what they are familiar with.


Apart from those that don't! Whilst sheep can help each other keep a lookout for danger, and provide companionship, they only move the same way if the danger is some distance removed. Once that danger gets closer they split in different directions. And how many times have I had the friendliest sheep happily follow a bucket into the hurdles, the rest of the flock running along to catch up if they didn't hear the bucket rattle but just saw their freinds running. That's the behaviour most people think of as sheep like. But stay watching them, what happens next? The bottle-feds happily waltz into the enclosure. The others hang back, look into the hurdles, look at me, look at each other, and high tail it away again. If it wasn't so frustrating it would be funny, fully grown sheep running a few yards, then lamb skipping - "Ha ha, you can't catch us". Ironic thing is, it's the tamest sheep, whose behaviour appears most "sheeplike" to those who only ever see tame sheep up close, who get the food, and who get sheared first, so at less risk of maggots. Whilst a sheep in real danger is quite sensible to run, a sheep who sees the chance to be stubborn, and takes it just because they can ( and then show off by lambskipping) is actually is worse off than if they had followed the others into the "prison" of the hurdles. So read that as a metaphor if you will.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


>


Good thought. Poor choice of picture. Gathered for shearing, medication etc, we just don't know, so why the assumption it's bad? Did you "think of it for yourself" or just paste someone else's thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Okay, so we have the deflection thing covered....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

ouesi said:


> If we're going to be respectful of religion, let's be respectful of ALL religions.
> Vodou is a real religion of which zombification is a part. What Hollywood has created and the ideas propagated about zombies is a bastardization of Vodou beliefs. They are not characters in horror stories for those who practice and believe in Vodou.


And no one used Voodoo/Vodou to a greater extent and effect than the Haitian President Francois Duvalier aka Papa Doc. He was just another cunning opportunist who tapped into the mystery of a religious way of life, the frailties of the believers minds and exploited the cult for his own purposes - instilling fear and the idea that he possessed supernatural powers in the Haitian people during his long campaign of terror.
I'm told that more than half of Haiti's population today are firm believers in Voodoo and either practice or participate in the faith. Voodoo is practiced around the globe by many other races too


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes, Dubalier was a scary dude indeed.
Have you read The Serpent and the Rainbow? Fascinating....


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Good thought. Poor choice of picture. Gathered for shearing, medication etc, we just don't know, so why the assumption it's bad? Did you "think of it for yourself" or just paste someone else's thoughts?


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


>


What are you actually saying? It saves time to use other people's thoughts? Never mind, Happy Halloween to you.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Okay, so we have the deflection thing covered....


OK, back on subject. Happy Halloween. Pumpkin picture before they're hacked up, disemboweled, burnt and then turned into soup! Poor unsuspecting things!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Catharinem said:


> Without getting into religious debate, technically Christian tradition isn't about feasting on a dead man's flesh and blood, but that man having a last meal with his freinds before his death, using bread and wine as metaphors for his body being broken and bleeding. When bread and wine are taken at Communion it is in remembrance of that. It's a symbol, a metaphor, like the Remembrance Day poppy is s symbol of Flanders Field.


I think it depends which of the Christian traditions you belong to - for those who hold transubstantiation at the centre of their belief, it truly is the blood and body of Jesus and is absolutely not a metaphor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

To stir things up, as I am in the mood for that , we celebrate "All Saints Day" by lighting candels on the graves of our loved one passed away. For some reasons kids loved much more the idea of "Halloween", although tricks and treats are not that common, as the idea is just to have a party and to dress up. I really think we need a party in this time of the year, as it is so gloomy and dark otherwise.

The "trick and treats" part of Halloween is reserved for Easter, for Palm Sunday, when little girls dress up as witches, prepare a bunch of decorated twigs and then go on knocking at doors saying "I get the sweet, you get the twig ", ending up with lots of sweets and coins. That is an ancient a pagan ritual from the time we had our proper gods. US version of Halloween seems to be a Disney version of our far older tradition.

However, as Finland is pretty religious country, we do e.g. get two extra days off at Easter, as it is such an important Christian tradition, e.g. many fast etc. But luckily for all, pagan and Christian traditions mix up in harmony, and no one seems to have a problem with that. The same goes with Christmas, full of both pagan (e.g. Santa) and Christian traditions. IMO life is too short to worry about traditions, and all can do whatever they like.

.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

MrsZee said:


> To stir things up, as I am in the mood for that , we celebrate "All Saints Day" by lighting candels on the graves of our loved one passed away. For some reasons kids loved much more the idea of "Halloween", although tricks and treats are not that common, as the idea is just to have a party and to dress up. I really think we need a party in this time of the year, as it is so gloomy and dark otherwise.
> 
> The "trick and treats" part of Halloween is reserved for Easter, for Palm Sunday, when little girls dress up as witches, prepare a bunch of decorated twigs and then go on knocking at doors saying "I get the sweet, you get the twig ", ending up with lots of sweets and coins. That is an ancient a pagan ritual from the time we had our proper gods. US version of Halloween seems to be a Disney version of our far older tradition.
> 
> ...


 Gotta have Santa at Christmas! But no more Christmas talk until after Bonfire Night, then let the preparation begin!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Gotta have Santa at Christmas! But no more Christmas talk until after Bonfire Night, then let the preparation begin!


I agree, not yet anything about Chrismast. But then this week´s magazine I susbribe had already lots of Chrismas recipes etc.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Catharinem said:


> Gotta have Santa at Christmas!


I don't know why they make such a big thing out of Santa's Village in Rovaniemi...........................Oh wait....yes I do....the tourists.

On the whole Christmas in Finland is a sad, solemn and fairly miserable affair.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

First ghoulish kids have been & no I wasn't nasty to them, they both got sweets. I hope those are it though.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I live on a large estate and they come here, in groups, for about 3 hours. Most of them have Parents with them and make a huge effort to dress up.

The average age of them will be about 6/7 years. I don't really believe when they say "Trick or Treat" that it's threatening.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

so far We've got through 1 and a half tins of sweets
and
half a bag of huge marshmallows I iced up as ghosts and put on sticks

Strangely, for the first year, all seem to be saying happy halloween! instead of trick or treat

about 50/60 kids all around the 2 to 12 age, all with parents
made me feel old when i realised that some of the parents used to come knock with *their *parents
4 teenagers-ish not costumed, knocked, I offered them carrots and told them to make an effort next year

All groups seem to be following the unwritten rule for around here, no decs and/or pumpkins, no knocking


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Halloween it's more like bonfire night round here, fireworks have been going off for the last hour.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> Halloween it's more like bonfire night round here, fireworks have been going off for the last hour.


Here too. And my girls went to Bonfire display and fair where their gran lives ( been away whole of half term, so I've been trying to catch up a bit).


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

We've had 3 knocks tonight so far... Bigby has been quiet and Io has barked and seen them off  I do not open the door for anyone  proper scrooge me 
Also got fireworks going off and all three animals are being cool and calm


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Fireworks going off like it's WW111, Chinese lanterns all over the sky, fireworks should be banned on sale to the public & those lanterns totally banned.:Sour


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Aww, she really does look great. What a brill Halloween outfit!  All Apollo needs now is some Devil horns to join her as her hellhound


Thank you. She got to dress up again tonight this time as a zombie pirate

















We went trick or treating too for the first time (only to the houses that had pumpkins outside) and she managed to end up with enough sweets to last a couple weeks


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

ouesi said:


> It's not like that everywhere here, we just happen to live in a very tiny, small town, and the town council has worked hard to make Halloween safe and enjoyable for all. In big cities and even bigger towns, it's very different. It's basically walking door to door trick or treating at total stranger's houses (which I do find really weird TBH).


It's like that here now I live in a small village, everyone knows everyone, very different to kids trick or treating in big towns and cities, if we still lived in our old flat we would've gone where my mum lives because we know most of people in the roads around her. I wouldn't take my LO trick or treating somewhere I didn't know anyone.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

porps said:


> It aint god that gets under people's skin its religion. And golf clubs aren't responsible for centuries of intolerance and countless wars and deaths and untold suffering as religion is so i dont think it's a good analogy.. But i dont mean to get in a debate with you about it, weve been there before in more appropriate threads.. I just made a vaguely humouress throwaway post- if a single unthinking pc sheep wants to make a fuss about it then i will ofc gladly rip that crusader a new one, but hopefully the rest of us can just get on with not be offended just for the sake of being offended


Thanks for reinforcing my point


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

A cartoon in our local paper summed up my feelings to "trick or treat"

Child dressed as ghost: "Trick or treat?"
Adult at door: "Polite refusal or sweaty rant?"


I think it is begging,it can be very intimidating for vulnerable people to have strangers at their door, and it is dangerous for children - not all of them go round the doors with a parent. Some quite small children just go round on their own. AND (sorry all you yanks out there) it ISN'T a British custom - it's an imported one. I think we should stick to our own.

(And while I'm on about it - what's wrong with a turnip lantern, which is small enough to carry about? Why a sodding great pumpkin?)

If anyone wants to discuss the matter with me, come and join me. I shall be having a pint in my local pub, the Bar Humbug. :Rage


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

lostbear said:


> A cartoon in our local paper summed up my feelings to "trick or treat"
> 
> Child dressed as ghost: "Trick or treat?"
> Adult at door: "Polite refusal or sweaty rant?"
> ...


Have you tried carving a turnip recently? Hard as rock, good only as cattle fodder. Now a swede is quite edible( mashed with it's own weight in butter), but still a sod to cut up, let alone hollow out!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> so far We've got through 1 and a half tins of sweets
> and
> half a bag of huge marshmallows I iced up as ghosts and put on sticks
> 
> ...


That's a good idea - a generally accepted signal that you are a misery guts! I'll see if I can get that instituted round here! I won't feel quite such a Scrooge.

There was one idiot in our local rag who allegedly spent £20,000 (yes - that's right -_* £20,000!!!*_) decking his house out for Halloween with full-size zombies and witches and headless horsemen and all kinds of crap all over the house and garden.

Wasting money like that when there are kids sleeping in doorways is bliddy obscene.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Catharinem said:


> *Have you tried carving a turnip recently? *Hard as rock, good only as cattle fodder. Now a swede is quite edible( mashed with it's own weight in butter), but still a sod to cut up, let alone hollow out!


Not recently, but I can remember it was a mel and chisel job! And the giddy aroma of scorched turnip clung to your clothes and hair for weeks!

(I think that what we call a turnip here is called a swede in less civilised parts of the country, and a turnip is a titchy little white thing in those outlandish areas. I mean the big purple ones - still, as you say, something that requires a diamond-tipped industrial drill to make a dent in it . . . )


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I love Halloween. It's my favorite holiday and I much prefer it to Christmas. I should dress up one of these years.  I'm waiting for Trick-or-Treaters at the moment. I don't understand how it's begging. It's become less common in the rural areas around and I think it's partly because there's far too much "stranger danger" in today's world.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

lostbear said:


> That's a good idea - a generally accepted signal that you are a misery guts! I'll see if I can get that instituted round here! I won't feel quite such a Scrooge.
> 
> There was one idiot in our local rag who allegedly spent £20,000 (yes - that's right -_* £20,000!!!*_) decking his house out for Halloween with full-size zombies and witches and headless horsemen and all kinds of crap all over the house and garden.
> 
> Wasting money like that when there are kids sleeping in doorways is bliddy obscene.


Good grief! 2 costumes from Tescos last year, still fit this, £30. On Monday I'll see if any shops have them down to nothing, and buy next year's sizes. Year after that little one will fit in hand down from big sis. Pumpkin costs us nothing as we grow them, and we eat them afterwards( only have it burning in kitchen) as no near neighbours to see. Few sweeties and Jack's yer uncle. Last year girls were home, supper was blood soup (tomato) and brain (cauliflower cheese with cauliflower served whole).


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

None here tonight, first time in years. I had my bag of chocolates ready for them too. Oh well guess I can find someone with kids to give them to. Fireworks freaking my poor dog out though.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

We had 3 trick or treat groups tonight, which is unusual in itself as we rarely get anyone! A young girl and then 2 separate groups of kids all young and all had an adult with them, so they got sweets 
When we do get trick or treaters it is usually young children who have obviously made an effort with their parents- I`ve never had teenagers or ones who haven`t dressed up but if I did, I`d be turning them away! 
I don`t mind halloween at all, I enjoy the kids coming around and seeing their costumes


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> None here tonight, first time in years. I had my bag of chocolates ready for them too. Oh well guess I can find someone with kids to give them to. Fireworks freaking my poor dog out though.


Oh dear, no takers for chocolate. Shame to waste it and it's a well known fact any Halloween chocolate not given away before midnight becomes enchanted and the curse can only be lifted by ritually eating it yourself.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

ouesi said:


> It's not like that everywhere here, we just happen to live in a very tiny, small town, and the town council has worked hard to make Halloween safe and enjoyable for all. In big cities and even bigger towns, it's very different. It's basically walking door to door trick or treating at total stranger's houses (which I do find really weird TBH).


Growing up, It wasn't weird to me. I actually liked going to stranger's houses. You meet lots of the neighbors you wouldn't normally see that way. It's cool in a way.

I had one neighbor that frightened me. He had candy visible on his porch and a scarecrow in the middle of the lawn. Only the scarecrow was him dressed as a scarecrow and he stayed perfected still. When anyone walked by him, he suddenly moved and got up.  Poor me suddenly seeing the scarecrow move as I walked by.  It was a fun day. lol


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

DogLover1981 said:


> I had one neighbor that frightened me. He had candy visible on his porch and a scarecrow in the middle of the lawn. Only the scarecrow was him dressed as a scarecrow and he stayed perfected still. When anyone walked by him, he suddenly moved and got up.  Poor me suddenly seeing the scarecrow move as I walked by.  It was a fun day. lol


My eldest son did this one year
because both my husband and i were, at the time, teachers, living on a council estate where most of our pupils lived,, we also had cctv mounted on the front walls
Watching and listening to the children and adults, through the cctv with the sound up, already scared by the fact my husband had rigged up a halloween sounds cd, to play as anyone walked up the side pavement, trying to figure out whether he was a stuffed figure or a real person was hilarious and he got many a child, by waiting til they knocked on the door and cried 'trick or treat', by grabbing their hands and shouting 'TRICK!!' Mind you lots of the adults screamed louder lol

Halloween tricks, and Christmas lights, were my husbands babies, we were actually in the paper one year as having better Christmas lights than the town! Cant quite get into the whole spirit of them since hes gone


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I put up my notice and nobody called. Job Well Done. I still hate it, still think it's wrong and haven't read anything or seen any photos that make me think otherwise.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> That's a good idea - a generally accepted signal that you are a misery guts! I'll see if I can get that instituted round here! I won't feel quite such a Scrooge.
> 
> There was one idiot in our local rag who allegedly spent £20,000 (yes - that's right -_* £20,000!!!*_) decking his house out for Halloween with full-size zombies and witches and headless horsemen and all kinds of crap all over the house and garden.
> 
> Wasting money like that when there are kids sleeping in doorways is bliddy obscene.


Awk come on, we can't judge someone for what they spend their money on just coz its not to our taste. Lots of folk spend money frivolously (I'm forever buying bloomin' pet things I could easily do without) and they aren't expected to donate it to homeless kiddies.
Don't get me wrong, if I had a spare £20k lying around, I wouldn't spend it all on Halloween.. but I also wouldn't spend it all sensibly


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

A friend of mine dressed up as Miss Trunchbull from Matilda one year. Possibly scare the poor Trick-or-Treaters and little kids. 

To add to my earlier post, a different neighbor on my street used to like hiding in their woods or yard and frighten the sh1t out of the trick-and-treaters and their parents. In was funny in that the parents that had gone there in the years before would look out for him.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Thanks for reinforcing my point


As far as i understood it your point was that speaking out against religion proves that god must be real... Which is exactly the kinda of logical fallacy i would expect of a theist.

The fact that you now think i reinforced your point is unsurprising too. Theists are generaly well practiced at just seeing whatever they want to șee and you've made an excellent demonstration of that.

You apparently failed to recognise that the post you quoted spoke only about religion, not about god at all - so how it reinforced your point i do not know.

People get angry about religion because it's disgraceful. Not because it has any basis in truth.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

No trick-or-treaters again this year.  Maybe I'm right about too much "stranger danger".


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

I am currently in Halloween hell. For the past two hours, I have had a constant stream of trick or treaters, both my teens are out and I am left on door duty with Oscar going nuts barking at them. If I put him away in the bedroom he scratches at my door and I don't want the paint scratched. If I put him outside he scratches at the patio doors. May this end soon :Arghh.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I love Halloween, its my Christmas I get dressed up every year and go out with my friends to party  this year is the first I've not went out..... But my apartment has a key fob system so no1 can get in unless you are buzzed in, my buzzer is always off as my drunk neighbour likes to buzz everyone when he is too p!ssed to look for his keys..

I like not having children at my door all night as it would upset bobby also my front door is opens to my living room so privacy reasons also, didn't mind at my mums though loads of kids and they where usually done by tea time so you could get them all done have your tea and sit the rest of the night.


Kara xx xx


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I live at the end of a dark quiet road and rarely get bothered by trick or treaters. When my children were younger I didn't allow them out trick or treating and on halloween we would turn off the lights and watch a scary film. If the door knocked I ignored it. Last night I went babysitting in the little village a couple of miles away. As I drove into the village there were loads of groups of kids dressed up out trick or treating. Everyone in the village puts out a pumpkin if they are happy for them to knock, so all the kids know to only knock on doors where there is a pumpkin outside. I think this is a great idea.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

We had a few come knocking.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

@porps Youre first, deliberately inflammatory comment on this was about God, not religion. Never mind.... you might not believe in God, but God believes in you. And I apologise that I allow your rude and unpleasant way of expressing yourself to rile me: I must try harder


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sweety said:


> I live on a large estate and they come here, in groups, for about 3 hours. Most of them have Parents with them and make a huge effort to dress up.
> 
> The average age of them will be about 6/7 years. I don't really believe when they say "Trick or Treat" that it's threatening.


The same here. We had over thirty five children here and they were all dressed nicely and all wished "Happy Halloween". The dogs were going mental and the amount of fireworks going off I thought I had mixed my days up.

It was my oldest granddaughters birthday yesterday, she was three and her mum brought her round dressed in a little devils outfit. It was really lovely, she had her cards and presents and her mum ordered us all a Chinese takeaway. The delivery man turned up and I did get him with "Trick or treat, the takeaway man has brought us something nice to eat" he seemed to find it funny but perhaps it wasn't the sixtieth time it had been said to him last night.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Catharinem said:


> Oh dear, no takers for chocolate. Shame to waste it and* it's a well known fact any Halloween chocolate not given away before midnight becomes enchanted and the curse can only be lifted by ritually eating it yourself.*


A dreadful curse indeed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

We had a lovely time last night. Lots of candy handed out, lots of really clever and cute costumes, everyone said thank you and happy Halloween. Older kids played outside, got all sorts of dirty and sweaty, adults took turns handing out candy with the help of several kids also, lots of socializing and catching up with people I don't get to see enough, and by 8pm it was all over, trick or treaters gone home, plenty of time to clean up and get home at a reasonable hour.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> My eldest son did this one year
> because both my husband and i were, at the time, teachers, living on a council estate where most of our pupils lived,, we also had cctv mounted on the front walls
> Watching and listening to the children and adults, through the cctv with the sound up, already scared by the fact my husband had rigged up a halloween sounds cd, to play as anyone walked up the side pavement, trying to figure out whether he was a stuffed figure or a real person was hilarious and he got many a child, by waiting til they knocked on the door and cried 'trick or treat', by grabbing their hands and shouting 'TRICK!!' Mind you lots of the adults screamed louder lol
> 
> Halloween tricks, and Christmas lights, were my husbands babies, we were actually in the paper one year as having better Christmas lights than the town! Cant quite get into the whole spirit of them since hes gone


That sounds like a lot of fun! I admit I used to have a skull when I was doing my speech training, (well, I still have one but it's in me 'ed) and I used to put the sweeties in the skull and lift the cranium up to distribute them.

TBH - I don't mind a few little kids coming round - I'm all for anything that gets bairns squealing with excitement and running about outdoors giggling, but whether it is threatening or not depends on where you live. There are a lot of areas where it isn't a good idea to open your door unless you know exactly who's on the other side; and there are many elderly people who find movement difficult and can't get up and down every five minutes. But I do think children need a responsible adult with them and they don\t always have that.

Some years ago in Newcastle a little girl was found murdered (to be accurate, she was begging penny-for-the-guy outside pubs, and it was about 10.00 at night, but the principle's the same - vulnerable children approaching strangers). It was a bitterly cold night too - I can remember it. Her feckless family were all out drinking and she was one of these kids left to God and good neighbours. She was last seen alive asking men for money as they left pubs at closing time - she was only about seven, poor little thing.

Of course her family blamed everybody except themselves. I don't know if they ever caught her killer. A very sad incident. She deserved better.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> @porps Youre first, deliberately inflammatory comment on this was about God, not religion


It wasn't though was it...? it was clearly about the tradition of believing in a zombie jesus. I didnt mention odin at all.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> It wasn't though was it...? it was clearly about the tradition of believing in a zombie jesus. I didnt mention odin at all.


Agree with you being deliberately inflammatory. If you don't have any religious belief why would you make the link between God and Odin? 
You're either proving that you are indeed picking a fight for the sake of it by bringing up Odin, or else if you do beleive that there is an all powerful being, and his name is Odin, you are admitting to having a religious belief despite your protests to the contrary. You've talked yourself into a spot there, you are ny your own choice of words showing yourself to be either 1) a man with religious beliefs he tries to deny or 2) a s**t stirrer.
Halloween 's over for another year, treat yourself to a gobstopper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> Agree with you being deliberately inflammatory. If you don't have any religious belief why would you make the link between God and Odin?
> You're either proving that you are indeed picking a fight for the sake of it by bringing up Odin, or else if you do beleive that there is an all powerful being, and his name is Odin, you are admitting to having a religious belief despite your protests to the contrary. You've talked yourself into a spot there, you are ny your own choice of words showing yourself to be either 1) a man with religious beliefs he tries to deny or 2) a s**t stirrer.
> Halloween 's over for another year, treat yourself to a gobstopper.


Or option #3, no one clarified what god they were talking about so it could have been Elohim, Allah, Odin, or Quetzalcoatl for all we know.

But in the spirit of being offended, I think we really should stop with these caricature portrayals of Zombies. Zombies in Vodou are victims, not villains. Just saying....


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Or option #3, no one clarified what god they were talking about so it could have been Elohim, Allah, Odin, or Quetzalcoatl for all we know.
> 
> But in the spirit of being offended, I think we really should stop with these caricature portrayals of Zombies. Zombies in Vodou are victims, not villains. Just saying....


Quality Street, anyone?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

lostbear said:


> Quality Street, anyone?


I don't get it....


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I don't get it....


UK equivalent to "Popcorn, anyone?"


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

We had an excellent Halloween.
I don't take the children trick or treating as I don't really agree with it.
We all dressed as zombies and decorated the house. We have people around for a 3 course meal then played games and watched a scary film with a glass of wine. 
For me it's just another excuse to get the family together and have fun.
We had a few little ones knock on the door and my kids enjoyed handing out treats.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

lostbear said:


> UK equivalent to "Popcorn, anyone?"


Oh gotcha! Thank you for explaining 

Nah... no popcorn. I was just trying to point out that presenting a different take on things doesn't have to be taken as a personal affront.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i have used Kalm Aid for the first time this year. Fireworks been going off a few days now and the village display last night. 
i can honestly say the Kalm Aid is doing diddly swit!
i also switched off the door bell... that didnt stop the darlings knocking.
previous years, when my own children were younger, they weren't allowed out, but i had a pumpkin on the front and sweets to hand out. 

might ve been last yr, or the year before, i put outside a big saucepan of sweets.. i foolishly thought there'd be some sharing... no! the first little darlings swiped the lot! 
perhaps next yr theyll ve got the message that i dont want to play now... its someone else's turn. 

as i type this its 2.40pm - glorious sunshine and some B"£$%DS just let off a firework. WHY?!?!


----------



## Mesotes (Aug 21, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I don't get it....


It's a kind of candy/chocolate, no Christmas is complete without a large tin.

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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









I only ever liked the green chocolate triangles, myself.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Or option #3, no one clarified what god they were talking about so it could have been Elohim, Allah, Odin, or Quetzalcoatl for all we know.


Porp's first post referred to Jesus.
I beleive ( no pun intended) BlaiseinHampshire is a Christian priest, so not much room for error.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> I beleive ( no pun intended) she's a Christian priest, so not much room for error.


Who is a Christian priest?
Porps is most certainly not, nor do I think he is a she...


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

ouesi said:


> I don't get it....


Chocolates! In pretty coloured wrappers! Purple are a nut, wrapped in caramel, wrapped in chocolate. Also available are toffee pennies ( yellow), praline (green triangle) etc. Come in a big tin for sharing, usually at Christmas, watching telly or playing Monopoly ( a uniquely Christmasy game which lasts for hours and keeps relatives in friendly property acquisition rivalry rather than discussing what his mum said to her sister's husband at Maisy's wedding)!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Who is a Christian priest?
> Porps is most certainly not, nor do I think he is a she...


The person he's baiting about God now, BlaiseinHampshire. I've edited it to make it clear to anyone just joining our happy band that Porps is by no means a female Christian priest!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Mesotes said:


> It's a kind of candy/chocolate, no Christmas is complete without a large tin.
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> ...


Just get Guylian and be done with it. Best Q St ones are definitely the caramel nut.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> Agree with you being deliberately inflammatory. If you don't have any religious belief why would you make the link between God and Odin?


I didn't make the link. I can't say who did but the link has been there for hundreds of years, i had no part in it. I assumed by god she meant odin since she was unspecific and afaik he is considered to be the father of the gods by those who beleive in such myths. If she meant one of the other gods she should have specified which one, im not physic and there's so many to choose from.

Ps- the English equivalent of "popcorn anyone" is "popcorn anyone"


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> The person he's baiting about God now, BlaiseinHampshire.


Okay, this is getting more than a little confusing here.
To clarify, @porps first post was about Jesus coming back from the dead which if you think about it IS kind of weird to anyone not familiar with Christian traditions. In the same way we westerners who are not familiar with Vodou find the idea of Zombies weird and scary. Which all ties in rather nicely with the theme of Halloween with is another rather odd (if you sit and think about it) cultural tradition. 
So far so good.

You took offense at zombie Jesus. A couple folks though it was funny. Most posters ignored it. 
Not only did you take offense, but you then reprimanded @porps for the post. And he took YOUR bait and responded.

What I was responding to with my "option 3" comment was this post:


porps said:


> It aint god that gets under people's skin its religion. And golf clubs aren't responsible for centuries of intolerance and countless wars and deaths and untold suffering as religion is so i dont think it's a good analogy.. But i dont mean to get in a debate with you about it, weve been there before in more appropriate threads.. I just made a vaguely humouress throwaway post- if a single unthinking pc sheep wants to make a fuss about it then i will ofc gladly rip that crusader a new one, but hopefully the rest of us can just get on with not be offended just for the sake of being offended


Note that god is not capitalized. @porps did not specify which god he was talking about. Many religions that follow different gods are responsible for intolerance, war, and atrocities. No need to assume it was only the Christian god he was taking about.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mesotes said:


> It's a kind of candy/chocolate, no Christmas is complete without a large tin.
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> *I only ever liked the green chocolate triangles, myself.*


I never quite understood why they had the Mercedes Benz insignia molded into them?






I suppose it will always remain one of life's great confectionery mysteries,


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

We had really big party...for everyone..the eldest in their eighties and littlest few weeks old...
True fiesta...
Kids had homemade London Dungeons to play in...Halloween games and party bags...
Preparing it was as much.fun as the party itself...
Photo of some of the ladies....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> We had really big party...for everyone..the eldest in their eighties and littlest few weeks old...
> True fiesta...
> Kids had homemade London Dungeons to play in...Halloween games and party bags...
> Preparing it was as much.fun as the party itself...
> ...


Which witch are you then Scrippy?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Which witch are you then Scrippy?


Oh ..take your pick dahling...


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> I didn't make the link. I can't say who did but the link has been there for hundreds of years, i had no part in it. I assumed by god she meant odin since she was unspecific and afaik he is considered to be the father of the gods by those who beleive in such myths. If she meant one of the other gods she should have specified which one, im not physic and there's so many to choose from.


My mistake. I credited you with realising that when you post about Jesus, and I reply about Christian's being offended, you would have the nouse to realise it was the Christian God to which BlaiseinHampshire was referring. There is such a thing as being thick on purpose, I think the word is obtuse. However, we're not getting very far are we, so I'll leave it there for now.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> You keep coming back to sheep for some reason. Do you have a lot of flock behavioral experience? That must have been very difficult with living in a city, but full marks to you for making the effort to get out and study that of which you speak. My only questions are, what was the breed, age, sex and environment of those on which you based your conclusions, I need to go and observe them for myself as the behaviour you report is unlike any I have ever seen. You never know we might get a paper out of it: Catharinem, Porps et al!





Catharinem said:


> There is such a thing as being thick on purpose, I think the word is obtuse.,


Pot kettle black


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> Pot kettle black


No, I was being sarcastic, you were being obtuse! OK, I said I'd leave it, carry on by yourself if you must, but I have other stuff to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Catharinem said:


> No, I was being sarcastic, you were being obtuse! OK, I said I'd leave it, carry on by yourself if you must, but I have other stuff to do.


Okay, okay, I really should leave this alone, but I just can't!! (Must pray more perhaps...)
So... When you are deliberately missing a point you're being sarcastic and that's okay.
When someone else deliberately misses a point they're being obtuse and baiting and it's not okay.

Kind of similar to jokes and caricatures about zombies are all in good fun and just fine, but a joking comment about a zombie Jesus is disrespectful of religion and not at all okay.

How does that work exactly?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Catharinem said:


> Just get Guylian and be done with it.* Best Q St ones are definitely the caramel nut.*


Nope - they're good, but the Toffee Penny mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Catharinem said:


> No, I was being sarcastic, you were being obtuse! OK, I said I'd leave it, carry on by yourself if you must, but I have other stuff to do.


Don't blame you- life it too short to have porps innit!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Meh. I haven't payed much attention to the religion discussion in this thread. When I was a kid, I just did the costumes and the trick-or-treating for the fun of it. I think most people do to. I got a good laugh out of being frightened by my neighbor. Halloween is my favorite holiday and it's sad to see not as many trick-or-treaters nowadays. I like it more than Christmas.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Oh ..take your pick dahling...


Damn! You can't fool me Scrippy. Something tells me you're the camera shy one and not in the picture at all.

Ah well. Life's full of disappointments.

As MrsZee so often reminds me.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Damn! You can't fool me Scrippy. Something tells me you're the camera shy one and not in the picture at all.
> 
> Ah well. Life's full of disappointments.
> 
> As MrsZee so often reminds me.


... I am there...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> Meh. I haven't payed much attention to the religion discussion in this thread. When I was a kid, I just did the costumes and the trick-or-treating for the fun of it. I think most people do to. I got a good laugh out of being frightened by my neighbor. Halloween is my favorite holiday and it's sad to see not as many trick-or-treaters nowadays. I like it more than Christmas.


Thinking about it, even the adults/older kids went trick-or-treating at times when I was a kid.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> ... I am there...


I've just forwarded your blurred photo onto a friend who works at the M.O.D to see if they can enhance it for me Scrippy.

By the way, I think one of your mischievous kiddy winks has scrawled something with a red felt tip on it.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Has this thread been edited or something? Parts of it don't seem to flow very well. Oh well, coffee creme for me please.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Don't blame you- life it too short to have porps innit!


No @ porps?

Pf without our resident blasphemous iconoclast anarchosyndicalist ?
You killjoy! 
No toffee penny from my box!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Jonescat said:


> Has this thread been edited or something? Parts of it don't seem to flow very well. Oh well, coffee creme for me please.


I don't think so...
I think there are just four or five different conversations going on in the same thread LOL!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> ... I am there...


Gosh you're lovely and slim! Nice dress too.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am notoriously easy to confuse  Really I just snuck in for the chocolates. 

But after last night I would like to hang, draw and quarter any adult who lets the children they are with wander out of the gate in their halloween costumes (mostly black, with just a touch of glitter) with only a torch with the power of a match on to the road (pavements on one side of the road only here).


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Jonescat said:


> I am notoriously easy to confuse  Really I just snuck in for the chocolates.


You're in luck, a coffee creme thread has just started!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Catharinem said:


> Gosh you're lovely and slim! Nice dress too.


....I am batty old cat...but thank you! ( cheeky blushes under caked white paint...)..


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I don't think so...
> I think there are just four or five different conversations going on in the same thread LOL!


In old pf times it was always like that... And Irish Meadow ran freely...


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> ....I am batty old cat...but thank you! ( cheeky blushes under caked white paint...)..


Now I have a vision of you as Queen Elizabeth the first!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Don't blame you- life it too short to have porps innit!


Obviously, that's why you have me on ignore.. 
Innit blud


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> Obviously, that's why you have me on ignore..
> Innit blud


I don't have anybody on ignore - I'm far ower nosey!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lostbear said:


> I don't have anybody on ignore - I'm far ower nosey!


Of course we must read what he writes just to put him right!
Innit!

God bless his cats and his red socks...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> No @ porps?
> 
> Pf without our resident blasphemous iconoclast anarchosyndicalist ?
> You killjoy!
> No toffee penny from my box!


Can I have the little foil-wrapped orange one with the bits in, then?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Can I have the little foil-wrapped orange one with the bits in, then?


My fav...but fine...

( you vulture)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> My fav...but fine...
> 
> ( you vulture)


I'm totally merciless when it comes to choccies 

There is no room for sentiment in the savage realm of the chocoholic . . . :Android


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lostbear said:


> I'm totally merciless when it comes to choccies
> 
> There is no room for sentiment in the savage realm of the chocoholic . . . :Android


Box of Swiss almond pralines hidden under vacuum cleaner. I am not sharing...


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

You know, it's interesting to see people criticize trick-or-treating and Halloween as many holidays could be considered silly including Christmas. I can see how one could find the traditions regarding Santa Claus to be strange and silly. Weirdly, Christmas is loosely related to winter solstice celebrations due to Christians absorbing pagan traditions. Stonehenge is thought to celebrate such things and in a way, Christmas traces all the way back to the time of Stonehenge. It could be said that Christmas isn't even really a Christian holiday. The history of many holidays are interesting. I personally prefer Halloween to Christmas but I don't see anything wrong with people celebrating either one. Whether people are happy and enjoying it is what counts in the end. 

I don't mind trick-or-treating myself as you get to see all the people in the neighborhood dressed in silly and interesting costumes. It's an interesting tradition. It's practically the only time of the year it's true and the only time of the year I even see neighbors nowadays.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> Of course we must read what he writes just to put him right!
> Innit!
> 
> *Exactly this!*
> ...


*Cats, yes. Red socks? Now I'm thinking of the Grinch! Maybe his heart is 2 sizes too small. Is there a Cindy Lou in the house please?*


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> Box of Swiss almond pralines hidden under vacuum cleaner. I am not sharing...


On the grounds that they're not going to get discovered under there? Do you have any other confessions for the bad housekeeping thread?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Catharinem said:


> *Cats, yes. Red socks? Now I'm thinking of the Grinch! Maybe his heart is 2 sizes too small. Is there a Cindy Lou in the house please?*


I might have have doubts about @porps head or heads as porps os plural and they are legion...but the heart is in the right place and the size of a bathtube!

As to bad housekeeping.... That calls for a sticky!
I took it as an art and might have won a Turner..


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> I might have have doubts about @porps head or heads as porps os plural and they are legion...but the heart is in the right place and the size of a bathtube!


It was the blessing socks, which suddenly made me think of them having personalities of their own, which led to The Grinch ( subliminally getting ready for the big C, even though I don't think about it until after Bonfire Night). I suddenly had visions of a Porps/Grinch sitting on his mountaintop going " Hate Religion, hate Politics, _*loathe... *_etc". But yeah, he loved his dog Max, and it all worked out in the end. Maybe you're his Cindy Lou, you person who sees both sides of everything you!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

We had a knock! Didn't answer :Shifty
Watched Insidious 3, with our pumpkin glowing, very good


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> I suddenly had visions of a Porps/Grinch sitting on his mountaintop going " Hate Religion, hate Politics, _*loathe... *_etc".



























http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

hehehe...


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


"Anarchism is love". It's hard to love someone, or someone's causes, when their faces are hidden, whether behind a mask/placard ( as in 3/4 of these pictures), or an internet forum. However, your first picture quote I'll consider as the person puts her name and face to her ideals - presumably, I haven't checked photo matches name, matches views. However, "....rest on violence and are therefore wrong and harmful" does not tally with wanting to strangle a king, disembowel a priest, blow up parliament or shoot a banker, all of which views you have stated you hold, therefore I do not consider you an anarchist as you do not follow anarchists ideals.

Peace and love, man.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

*yawn*
@porps and @catherinem 
A polite request
please take your love fest off the forum and into private chat
after all your both only speaking for yourselves, no one else
and, tbh, its bloody boring for the rest of us


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> *yawn*
> @porps and @catherinem
> A polite request
> please take your love fest off the forum and into private chat
> ...


I for once object!
Me gusta!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

mrs phas said:


> *yawn*
> @porps and @catherinem
> A polite request
> please take your love fest off the forum and into private chat
> ...


You can always skim read or mentally ignore! Anyway, Cheeky's egging us on! I'm only replying when he makes an inflammatory remark about Jesus, or posts political propaganda. I've been a really good girl in this thread, and not mentioned cannabis once - oh Hell, and I was doing so well! Time for a nice cup of tea.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank u for being good sport!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 250313
> 
> 
> Thank u for being good sport!


My pleasure! ( is that very wrong?)


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> *yawn*
> @porps and @catherinem
> A polite request
> please take your love fest off the forum and into private chat
> ...


Want me to explain how to use the block function? Or how to scroll past a post without reading it? Or can you figure that out on your own?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Catharinem said:


> I'm only replying when he makes an inflammatory remark about Jesus, or posts political propaganda. I've been a really good girl in this thread.


For a moment there i thought you were serious, gj!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

porps said:


> Want me to explain how to use the block function? Or how to scroll past a post without reading it? Or can you figure that out on your own?


I've "liked" this, that'll stump 'em!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

porps said:


> Want me to explain how to use the block function? Or how to scroll past a post without reading it? Or can you figure that out on your own?


I really do think you are obnoxious for its own sake


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Porps...:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Can I have the little foil-wrapped orange one with the bits in, then?


I love that one!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> I love that one!


It's luvverley, isn't it?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Catharinem said:


> You can always skim read or mentally ignore! Anyway, Cheeky's egging us on! I'm only replying when he makes an inflammatory remark about Jesus, or posts political propaganda. I've been a really good girl in this thread, and not mentioned cannabis once - oh Hell, and I was doing so well! Time for a nice cup of tea.


"Special" tea?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> *In old pf times it was always like that..*. And Irish Meadow ran freely...


It was, it was - we had some good times . . .

There were some flippin' hilarious threads - descended into thread anarchy sometimes . . there was one about maggots (who was it had to chase them out of her kitchen with a pair of handy knickers?) . . and of course, the saga of the anteaters which ran into about five volumes, and many many more.

We rarely seem to hit those giddy heights of inane idiocy these days, alas!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> We had an excellent Halloween.
> I don't take the children trick or treating as I don't really agree with it.
> We all dressed as zombies and decorated the house. We have people around for a 3 course meal then played games and watched a scary film with a glass of wine.
> For me it's just another excuse to get the family together and have fun.
> We had a few little ones knock on the door and my kids enjoyed handing out treats.


Now THAT does sound good!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> I really do think you are obnoxious for its own sake


Im so offended. Almost in tears here, which is probably just a measure of how much i really care about what you think of me. Please don't be so hurtful in future as im a delicate little thing with thin skin. Cant we all just agree with each other all the time and only ever say nice things about each other and just talk about embroidery and butterflies and other sweet things?! *Sniff*


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> Porps...:
> View attachment 250323


Offense taken!

Wow this IS fun after all


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

porps said:


> Im so offended. Almost in tears here, which is probably just a measure of how much i really care about what you think of me. Please don't be so hurtful in future as im a delicate little thing with thin skin. Cant we all just agree with each other all the time and only ever say nice things about each other and just talk about embroidery and butterflies and other sweet things?! *Sniff*


You mean you are going to agree with me that the tories are the best party to run the country, that the NHS is not dead and that climate change is a load of old cods wallop  If so I will agree with you that all drugs should be legalised.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You mean you are going to agree with me that the tories are the best party to run the country, that the NHS is not dead and that climate change is a load of old cods wallop  If so I will agree with you that all drugs should be legalised.


Only so long as everyone else agrees! Things are so much more interesting when there's only one point of view but i fear there will always be at least one bad apple that will spoil our would be utopia by selfishly expressing opinions of thier own.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

porps said:


> Only so long as everyone else agrees! Things are so much more interesting when there's only one point of view but i fear there will always be at least one bad apple that will spoil our would be utopia by selfishly expressing opinions of thier own.


We will all live in peace and harmony whatever you say batiooshka and all dissidents down the mines in Siberia ...

.....cheeky runs to practice International in original


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep everyone is happy with the great leader


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

lostbear said:


> "Special" tea?


I'm admitting nothing!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You mean you are going to agree with me that the tories are the best party to run the country, that the NHS is not dead and that climate change is a load of old cods wallop  If so I will agree with you that all drugs should be legalised.


Climate change is real. Hear that cracking noise? It's Hell freezing over!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

lostbear said:


> It was, it was - we had some good times . . .
> 
> There were some flippin' hilarious threads - descended into thread anarchy sometimes . . there was one about maggots (who was it had to chase them out of her kitchen with a pair of handy knickers?) . . and of course, the saga of the anteaters which ran into about five volumes, and many many more.
> 
> We rarely seem to hit those giddy heights of inane idiocy these days, alas!


There was the Sean Bean and goats thread, 2 subjects not normally brought together in conversation (at least not in polite society).


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Catharinem said:


> There was the Sean Bean and goats thread, 2 subjects not normally brought together in conversation (at least not in polite society).


How I miss the sheer silliness - Moggybaby used to set quite a few going, and Mr Magic (what happened to him? - I was his PA for a while).

OH NO!

You don't think we've . . . . . . . . . . _grown up_ . . . . . . . . . . do you (_*shudders*_)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

lostbear said:


> How I miss the sheer silliness - Moggybaby used to set quite a few going, and Mr Magic (what happened to him? - I was his PA for a while).
> 
> OH NO!
> 
> You don't think we've . . . . . . . . . . _grown up_ . . . . . . . . . . do you (_*shudders*_)


Nope...just prozacked and straightjacked...


----------

